# Whats the best brand of saw chain?



## ShoerFast (Nov 19, 2005)

Hoping to get some insight on whats the best brand of saw chain to run?
Returning to chainsaws after almost 20 years, IMO then, Stihl seemed to have the best stay sharp ability, Charlton seemed to be the fastest round ground chisel, and Oregon seemed to be the cheapest, but didnt stand out other then that,,,, IMO of course
I run 3/8" .050 "RSLK" and "RSLKF" and hope to just get rolls of the winner.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pbtree (Nov 19, 2005)

Do your self a favor and try a loop of Woodsman Pro from Bailey's... it is darn good stuff and the price is great...

http://bbaileys.com/WPsawchain.htm


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks pbtree
Is Woodsman pro just relabled Carlton chain? who makes it?


----------



## pbtree (Nov 19, 2005)

Most is Carlton I believe, but some of it is not. I run the 30RC for the most part, although I use the 30lp on my climbing saw. 

I am quite please with the performance, particularly in relationship to the price


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Nov 19, 2005)

I use Stihl chain. Haven't the first complaint with it.

Jeff


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks!
Yes, I will order a loop and give it a spin.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 19, 2005)

stihl is good, but for alround or cutting dead/rock hard carlton is superior


----------



## pbtree (Nov 19, 2005)

ShoerFast said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, I will order a loop and give it a spin.



Let me know how it works out...
and welcome to the site!


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 19, 2005)

pbttree
Thanks for the welcome! and the advice!


----------



## toolfreak (Nov 19, 2005)

Anybody ever try Total chain?


----------



## keith c raymond (Nov 19, 2005)

Stihl is my choice.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 19, 2005)

Always used Stihl chain with no probs. But tried a loop of Bailey's 30RCS, and it is good stuff. Also easier to sharpen than Stihl chain. 

Gary


----------



## DanManofStihl (Nov 19, 2005)

I run stihl chain and I really like it, it stay sharp the longest of all the others I have tryed and is the most expensive to. Woodsmen pro is pretty good to It is made by carlton and they have been around for a long time. They would be my top to picks if i needed some chain.


----------



## begleytree (Nov 19, 2005)

DanManofStihl said:


> I run stihl chain and I really like it, it stay sharp the longest of all the others I have tryed and is the most expensive to.



Around here Stihl is cheaper than oregon. I use Stihl and Oregon interchangeably. Not really all that much difference imo, sure oregons softer, but it's also easier to file, for the same reason.
-Ralph


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 19, 2005)

begleytree said:


> Around here Stihl is cheaper than oregon. I use Stihl and Oregon interchangeably. Not really all that much difference imo, sure oregons softer, but it's also easier to file, for the same reason.
> -Ralph



Around here, Stihl seems to be the most expensive. For my money I buy what ever I can find the cheapest. For the GTG's though Oregon is my pick for now.......that is........I will probably learn more and try a different chain!


----------



## Husky288XP (Nov 19, 2005)

Whatevers sharp and holds an edge.


----------



## aokpops (Nov 19, 2005)

where can you get total ? I would like to find sabre to .


----------



## toolfreak (Nov 20, 2005)

aokpops said:


> where can you get total ? I would like to find sabre to .



I buy it at the local repair shop. A loop for a 20 inch bar is around $25. I have to go down there to pick up my new Oregan bar next week, so I will get some more info for you.  Im thinking I might buy a 100ft coil of this stuff. My Dad and I use the hell out of it.


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2005)

$25 is a bit high, higher than Stihl


----------



## DanManofStihl (Nov 20, 2005)

It was $24.85 after taxes when I got my last loop of stihl from my local dealer I tey to get it off ebay now. Their a guy who has a rental place uses it once and then replaces it I buy from him its safety chain buy I have a die grinder and some spare time also its like $5.00 a chain for a 24 inch that beats the $29.75 for a stihl that hasn't be used once. I can resharpen a chain to save $25.00 bucks.


----------



## WESCOMAN (Nov 20, 2005)

I would say STIHL makes the best Chain. Some people dont like them because they are harder to resharpen. Well thats because they use hardend steel in the cutters. This means they stay sharper longer. Also Stihl pre stretches the chains. I just put the latest Woodsman Pro chain on my saw yesterday and spun it up for about 30 seconds. S T R R R E T C C HHHHHHH. So I tietend it up again and this time not nearly as bad. 3rd time was a charm. My last Stihl chain didnt stretch 1 / 10th that. Anyway I will be cutting Mahogany today so I will see how long it lasts. So far the Stihl is better in the Stretch catagory. Everyone has been saying how good Woodsman Pro was so Now I'm trying it. I'll let you know.


----------



## Rickmn62 (Nov 27, 2005)

I prefer Stihl chain,,, file the rakers down a little if you want a more aggressive cut. ( not recommended for limbing saws tho)


----------



## jp hallman (Nov 28, 2005)

No better chain made than Stihl.


----------



## Elmore (Nov 28, 2005)

WESCOMAN said:


> ...Anyway I will be cutting Mahogany today...


Wes...you're in Nevada, right? So how come you work with Mahogany, a tropical species? Do you work in the furniture trade? Cabinets?


----------



## ross_scott (Nov 28, 2005)

i have both stihl RS and oregon chisel chains for my 036 I bought the loop of oregon last week only because I needed a spare chain and I did not want to pay $50 for an 18" loop of stihl chain the oregon cost me $37.80 ti sharpens well but just havent given it a good enough run to see how long it lasts before resharpening (even though I touch up every two to three tanks but now that I am finally getting good at my sharpening again after spending a number of years away from a saw I am spending less time resharpening while on the job)


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 28, 2005)

Instead of just talking brand preference, can we talk about the actual differences for once?
For example, what affects stay sharp? Is it the hardness of the body of the cutter, the hardness of the chrome, the thickness of the chrome, something else, or all of the above. And how do you measure these variables?
What about the chassis? What are the differences, Carlton drive links, on the 3/8" chain is .050 between the tie straps while Stihl and Oregon are 0.63. How is this size difference obtained? Are the .063 drive tangs heated and stamped, which could be a hardening step and if so why not stamp the whole drive link? Does Carlton stamp the whole DL which would make it stronger at the top and affect chain strength one way or another?
What is woodsman .063 or .050? Is this an advantage or disadvantage?
What about cutter shape? Are they all the same?


----------



## gumneck (Nov 28, 2005)

Speaking of chain. I thought I was doing good b/c I got the coupon for a free loop of 16" chain(woodman's pro 30LP) from Bailey's. Turns out I needed 3/8ths(.375) and I mistakenly ordered the .365, the only choice available.

Will 1/100 of an inch matter?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 28, 2005)

In reality they are the same pitch (probably .367), but Carlton use .365 to distinguish 3/8" lo-pro from regular 3/8".


----------



## gumneck (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Troll!


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 28, 2005)

As a homeowner I went to Windsor chain in FC on the 3/8 22". Real happy with the faster cuts. $16 bucks a loop shipped to my door. Compared to Oregons $24 at the shop.


----------

